
Stop saying that diversity means lowering the bar - erispoe
https://work.qz.com/1175679/software-engineer-tracy-chous-mission-to-diversify-silicon-valley
======
andriesm
Well because the selection pool of women tend to be much smaller than men, you
either have to work harder to recruit and retain female talent or quality will
suffer.

Howeve when many firms go the extra mile to obtain the top tier female talent
from a small pool, we'll be back to the problem that it becomes impossibly
hard to atttact the right talent from the female pool.

Unless the pool fundamentally changes, this probably will result in a futile
exercise. People of course hope that the pool will expand as a result of more
aggressive hiring, but if this doesn't materialize, either we were unlucky and
the right stars didn't line up, or James Damore was right, there are gender
differences at work here.

